# Anyone on the forum in to vinyl records?



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Wondering if anyone else is in to listening to and collecting albums ? Maybe if there is enough interest we could do some buying/selling/trading or have some general discussions about the topic ?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I like vinyl and have a decent spinner and a lot classical Bach, Mozart and Vivaldi kinda shit which seriously rocks but I’m not into collecting it particularly when the Alman Brothers at the Filmore goes for like $35 beans.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I want to get into it, but don't have an adequate listening space.  Maybe 10 years from now.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I got into vinyl around 2 years ago, i'm really loving it!

Check out my IG profile 

zurn (@recordsatmyfeet) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I wouldn't say I'm "into" vinyl in that despite owning the setup, I rarely listen to records I own. I have unopened albums still. I actually have some speakers and a table that I am trying to sell as I don't need two.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2018)

I've started buying when I was twelve. Stopped around 20 years ago.
I've sold/given away a lot. This is what I've kept.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Vinyl never went away. Most of my customers are vinyl lovers with some pretty esoteric (expensive) set ups.
Myself, it's still my preferred music delivery system.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I 've bought records off this forum already.

A few Bands in I've been in have also put out vinyl. Who wants a Pender 12?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ive kept all my vinyl's, got 10 milk cartons or so... Looking for bootleg albums was a big thing when I was a teenager. Still have my turn table and all. just dont use them since I have a Sony CD carousel... All my music in one box...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Never really stopped listening to it over the years. Bought myself a turntable again a few years ago and then got a system setup in our living room a couple of years ago and have been buying new vinyl since. My recent acquisitions were during the Record Store Days where they release limited new or reissued vinyls. The last 3 vinyls I bought are the 3 new Van Morrison albums, released in the the last 12 months. Also got Gregg Allman's last album released last year after he passed away. I have over 2,000 LPs right now.

Here are the ones I got during Record Store Day 04/21/2018. Rory Gallagher's 'The French Connection', Lou Reed/Kris Kristofferson 'The Bottom Line Archive' LTD Edition number 771/1000, Van Morrison's 'The Alternative Moondance', David Bowie's 'Let's Dance' Full Length Demo, Madonna's 'The First Album' Replica of 1983 Japanese 8-track Picture Disc LP.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

zurn said:


> I got into vinyl around 2 years ago, i'm really loving it!
> 
> Check out my IG profile
> 
> zurn (@recordsatmyfeet) • Instagram photos and videos


Mind if I ask were you got that cabinet, I have been casually looking for something like that for my man cave!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2018)

zurn said:


> I got into vinyl around 2 years ago, i'm really loving it!


Nice collection. The lava lamp's a nice touch too.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Chitmo said:


> Mind if I ask were you got that cabinet, I have been casually looking for something like that for my man cave!


It's an Ikea Kallax, all the cool hipsters have them 

KALLAX Shelf unit - black-brown - IKEA


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Nice collection. The lava lamp's a nice touch too.


Thanks it's vintage now, I've had it since my teens


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

If anyone wants to unload their vinyl collection, pm me.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

We do have a bunch... in the basement now... bought and spared when CD came around...
As vinyl were deemed to disappear, I used to copy them on cassettes and play these on tape deck to save the vinyls.
Who could know they would come alive again...
Have a stereo system and nice rebuilt turntable too. Never use them though my PC is plugged in its aux entry !
Was to convert to mp3 but as they come back, just enjoy them as they are.
Should make an inventory... as I wished I would have done some years ago...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm working on putting together a budget set-up right now so I can listen to mine. The old man sold off my old setup i a yard sale after I moved out.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Chito said:


> Never really stopped listening to it over the years. Bought myself a turntable again a few years ago and then got a system setup in our living room a couple of years ago and have been buying new vinyl since. My recent acquisitions were during the Record Store Days where they release limited new or reissued vinyls. The last 3 vinyls I bought are the 3 new Van Morrison albums, released in the the last 12 months. Also got Gregg Allman's last album released last year after he passed away. I have over 2,000 LPs right now.
> 
> Here are the ones I got during Record Store Day 04/21/2018. Rory Gallagher's 'The French Connection', Lou Reed/Kris Kristofferson 'The Bottom Line Archive' LTD Edition number 771/1000, Van Morrison's 'The Alternative Moondance', David Bowie's 'Let's Dance' Full Length Demo, Madonna's 'The First Album' Replica of 1983 Japanese 8-track Picture Disc LP.


Nice, here's what I ended up with on RSD18

I was hoping to get the Pink Floyd Piper At The Gates Of Dawn release but they where out


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I still have all my old vinyl. All these years I've moved it from house to house to house. Starting to think about setting up an old stereo and turntable again. I want to go tube amp.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zurn said:


> Nice, here's what I ended up with on RSD18
> 
> I was hoping to get the Pink Floyd Piper At The Gates Of Dawn release but they where out


Managed to get the Johnny Cash Singles which I believe was a give away? Got mine on ebay. Also was able to get the RSD Jeff Beck Truth album at Discogs. I was told there is only a 1000 that was released.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

I had a decent collection from garage saling in my university days but most of it didn’t survive all the moving around I did after university. When I was on parental leave about 6-7 years ago I worked part-time at a record store and slowly began replacing some of my favourites (and adding new ones). It’s not a huge collection, and I maybe add 2 or 3 a year, depending on the RSD offerings etc. I don’t get to play them all that much, but I like how they look on the wall. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

We do classic rock appreciation every sunday...kids pick a record each and we go thru...
Rarely buy 'new' vinyl...its expensive...will shop used stores...and patiently watch value village...scored some great stuff there for $1


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've always been into vinyl.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh Yeah!








I got into vinyl quite a few years ago completely by accident, a little before the resurgence that you see today. My brother has 20 years on me and was carting around his old records that he couldn't part with in one of those old milk crates (Back when they actually fit records). He ended up unloading them on me as he had converted everything to either CD in the 90s or digital library in the early 00s, as I had one of those shitty all in one turntable things that belonged to the wife. Anyhow, the collection he dropped off contained the first half of Judas Priest's catalog and all of Led Zeppelin's as well as a few other gems. That was actually my introduction to those bands... The rest is history...The collection is out of control at this point. At least we all know that the real winner here is the IKEA Kallax shelving line XD.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

I never stopped buying vinyl, when cd's came out everyone was dumping vinyl, you could pick it up cheap, I had up to 160 linear feet of shelving full, had to cull just to save some shelf space for the new stuff, bought 3 yesterday at a garage sale, people just shake their heads when they see the collection,


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mr trick said:


> I had up to 160 linear feet of shelving full...


WOW! That is a huge collection! 

What genre(s), etc do you collect?


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

zurn said:


> I got into vinyl around 2 years ago, i'm really loving it!
> 
> Check out my IG profile
> 
> zurn (@recordsatmyfeet) • Instagram photos and videos


Cool man. I still have lots of those on cassette tape...lol.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

After a basement flood destroyed about 20% of my collection 20 years ago I said F*ck it. I gave it all to my brother. It was just more stuff I had to look after and maintain. All the music I now own is on my HDD (backed up on 2 ext. HDDs). Any Cds I still have left are in one small box in the storage room. I have also given away 98% (at least) of the books I had, again just more stuff to look after. What is left is in two boxes I can still pick up and carry, in the storage room. Currently I have 5 guitars (or 4 guitars and a bass, depending on your POV) and I don't want to have more to look after, but that is now a little off topic. Sorry.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RSD bugs me


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

greco said:


> WOW! That is a huge collection!
> 
> What genre(s), etc do you collect?


I have everything from gregorian chants to the present, there is even a section for the odd ball stuff, Accordian to Zither, it's pretty funny, I hop around from genre to genre as the whim strikes, sometimes it's hard to get out of the studio, just one more song!!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

here is my set up...


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2018)

My elderly neighbors have given me their mint condition Sears stereo system from the late '70's. It is the top of the line system Sears sold back then. It has separate power amp, receiver and turntable. I am not sure if it has a cassette deck. I have yet to pick it up...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Between 1967/8 till the early 80s I bought a truckload of vinyl records. Then one year, in the late 80s, I sold a whole whack of them. I only kept my earlier ones - pretty much all British Invasion stuff. I still listen to some - especially the album that completely blew me away the most - Zeppelin 1.

I haven’t bought new vinyl since the 80s and likely never will again. I’m like Robert1950 that way. The last thing I need is more stuff to look after.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

zurn said:


> I got into vinyl around 2 years ago, i'm really loving it!
> 
> Check out my IG profile
> 
> ...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks bud, it's a great hobby


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Like many of us, I got rid of my record collection in the mid 2000's. Then last year when I set our home up for Sonos, I bought a connect amp and a new AudioTechnica LP120 turntable for the basement. My Sonos guy set me up with some vintage-ish JBL speakers for my setup too. It's lots of fun to sit downstairs in the music room and spin records, its much more engaging than just picking what you want to hear on Spotify.

The best thing about vinyl though, in my experience, has been to buy records when I go to a show instead of t-shirts. I have so many t-shirts that I'll never wear or enjoy, it's so much nicer to fill a shelf full of records from the bands that you see. I always try to buy their newest release rather than a reissue (though I have many, many reissues too now). I do recognize that it's hard for smaller acts to get records printed, so I'm happy to buy a CD, or shirt, or whatever they are selling at their merch table if they don't have vinyl.... but if a band really wants to lighten my wallet, bring vinyl to sell at your show!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Going to resurrect this. Anyone got some vinyl this RSD today?
I got lucky, I went online and scored 2 Steely Dan albums that have never been released in vinyl in the US/Canada. Two Against Nature and Everything Must Go. Two Against Nature is one of their best from the newer releases.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I got a text from my buddy asking if I wanted anything (cause he was in a store) or if I was lined up somewhere else. I had totally forgotten about it. He snagged the Petty LP, AC/DC, and the new Greg Keeler. There isn't much I'm looking for that's new. 

There's another RSD next month I believe. Supposed to be "better". 

I am looking for a couple LP's I'm hoping to land, but I know they will be difficult. So, anyone on here who has Megadeth's "Peace Sells" or Danzig's first, let me know.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got my loot! I'm a huge SD fan. These 2 albums were never released in vinyl in North America. Two Against Nature was released in vinyl in Europe. The last time I was trying to buy one it was at $400. LOL


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I love vinyl. I go through phases where I listen to a lot of it and then take long breaks. My favourite listens are a London-era pressing of ZZ's Tres Hombres, a reissue of Deguello, Beck's Blow By Blow, LZ Houses Of The Holy, and BS Master Of Reality. Also love Tony Rice's Manzanita.

Little Dot tube headphone amp and Senn HD600, Rega Planar 3.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Funny this thread getting over the top again.
Now that I moved I can access and listen to those again !


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

jbealsmusic said:


> I want to get into it, but don't have an adequate listening space.  Maybe 10 years from now.


Headphones!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

mawmow said:


> Funny this thread getting over the top again.
> Now that I moved I can access and listen to those again !


Also kind of funny that the OP is now banned, just noticed… 😆


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Been on a vinyl buying spree. The RSD got me going again. LOL So outside of the Steely Dan and Doors albums, I got the following.

From RSD 2021:
Joni Mitchell - Archives, Vol. 1 (1963-1967): Highlights
Ella Fitzgerald - Grooves: In Berlin
Rolling Stones - Bigger Bang Live /10 IN.

From RSD 2020:
America - Heritage II: Demos/Alternate Takes 1971-76 RSD2020

Others, including finally getting the rest of the Miles Davis Quintet series and Billy Gibbons latest album:
Janis Joplin - PEARL /2LP (MOFI)
Eric Clapton - Unplugged (2LP Import)
Diana Krall - Stepping Out
Miles Davis - Workin With Miles Davis Quintet
Miles Davis - Steamin: With the Miles Davis Quintet
Billy Gibbons - Hardware

In the pipeline and soon to be delivered:
Andra Day - United States vs BIlly Holiday (Music From The Motion Picture)
George Benson - Inspiration: Tribute To Nat King Cole
David Crosby - For Free

I think that's it for now. LOL


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Still remember buying my first LP - Grand Funk Live in 1971 at Music World in Fairview Mall. The record collecting bug bit that day and there was no looking back. As I write this post I just realized - holy! - I’ve been collecting for 50 years! And I still have every one of the thousands and thousands I’ve bought over the years. The vinyl version (and yes even CD’s - they can sound really good with great audio equipment) of G.A.S. has been a real passion for me, I have even planned trips and vacations around travelling to places just to visit Record stores.

Some really great ones in T.O. I used to love (unfortunately history now) were Sam’s on Yonge Street, Peter Dunn‘s Vinyl Museum, Zounds in Scarborough and Star Records in Scarborough and Oshawa. The Shulga brothers, Steve and Mike (R.I.P.) who each ran a Star Records store were the best. I also used to love driving to Buffalo for a regular fix at The Record Theatre. LP‘s and then off to Sorrentinos or Duffs or The Anchor Bar For a cold beer and a plate of Buffalo wings!

I’m thrilled to see that Vinyl has made a comeback with so many newcomers enjoying the experience of shopping, listening, collecting, sharing, enjoying the artwork, liner notes and having access to the information about the recording and musicians. 

And…really happy that Record Store Day has become an event that has been one of the catalysts for the renaissance! Please support your local shop so they can keep this experience and medium alive!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

MFW777 said:


> Peter Dunn‘s Vinyl Museum


Did a lot of my buying there. Mostly to complete catalogues.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Did a lot of my buying there. Mostly to complete catalogues.


Till he started doing this!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

That was after my time. lol


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

It made me think twice about buying really good ones. Crushes the potential resale.


----------



## kelowna (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been interested in the science of perception for some time. Is a $150 bottle of wine better than a $50 one. Or is vinyl better than digital. The way these subjects are usually approached is with "behind the curtain" studies (or wine with no labels...you get the drift). In the case of vinyl vs. CD the identical track is played for an expert to discern whether there is an audible difference. The evidence suggest that even aficionados are unable to tell the difference. 

Of course this depends on a multitude of factors. Quality of turntable, cartridge, cd player, pressing.

That said, I just think that records sound better; they sound warmer. 

High quality music is no longer appreciated as it once was. Digital music (e.g. mp3) is just not of the same quality but it is ubiquitous. I am trying to buy a small stereo for our kitchen are and everything is built for convenience not quality of sound (wifi, bluetooth, iphones).

Repeat after me: technology is not your friend.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Did a lot of my buying there. Mostly to complete catalogues.
> View attachment 373227


The guy that drew that cat was a friend of a friend. Claimed he never got paid for his work. 

I spent many hours (and dollars) at the Yonge Street location when I worked downtown.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Did a lot of my buying there. Mostly to complete catalogues.
> View attachment 373227


I came across this while cleaning my garage today...


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I've been buying vinyl since age fourteen and still have perhaps 90% of the vinyl I have ever owned. And it's going nowhere. Ever, until I'm gone. Then my kids can decided where it'll go. Hopefully, to an honest record dealer who will pay them fairly for it. I also have rare 78's, 45's and cassettes, not to mention thousands of CD's. 

In the last three weeks, I have bought at least six vintage vinyl LPs; Moody Blues, Every Which Way, etc.


----------

